# Resources > Photography, Video and Technology >  Looking for a new camera (from ListServe)

## Paul Brewin

Does anyone have suggestions for an economical camera that is good for collection documentation? It was suggested that we purchase a Cannon Power Shot D10 x 12mp, because the photos are amazing even when the camera person moves. I want to be sure we are getting the right camera. Recommendations would be a huge help.

Thank you.

--
Rebecca R. Wehr
The University of Akron
Graduate Assistant
Myer's School of Art,
Emily Davis Gallery

---

*replies:*

Rebecca,  Yes, definitely make sure your camera has image stabilization. We had a Canon PowerShot without that feature, and it was impossible for some people to take a clear picture (you had to have really steady hands.)  We wound up replacing it with another model.

Amie Geremia
Registrar
Frist Center for the Visual Arts

---

I have in the past used a wonderful canon with a screen that rotates, enabling good pictures from any angle. As long as a camera is reliable, you can take pictures more than adequate for databases and reference in macro mode (the little flower symbol) The part that you need to consider is the set up. Most cameras have florescent filters and such, but  additional lighting (does not necessarily have to be "photo" lights, can be clamp on lights with nice bulbs), a tripod ($25 and no more blur), and a set up with a plain black, white, and or grey background will make far more difference than the camera itself. You can take photos very quickly and easily without moving the camera everytime if you can photograph based on size of object. 

Elizabeth Walton

---
ListServe archive: http://mailman.listserve.com/listman.../msg00053.html

----------


## oartl

It is good that you've shared this list of emails from ListServe because I've found a answer to my questions just by reading the archive. Thanks for sharing the link.

----------


## Galvinee

Dear Paul, i am using*Canon* EOS Rebel XSi and its just  amazing in capturing pictures. I would like to say that, i have visited  your shared link relating to ListServe, its really helpful for me. i  must say one thing, thanks for sharing with us and i hope you will keep  share such stuff in future.

----------


## Jandam

Paul Brewin did you seen this post - http://www.paccin.org/showthread.php...osing-a-Camera .
I think this post will be useful for you .

----------


## karenhenry04

Jandam thanks for sharing link.

It was helpful in finding about new camera.

 :Smile:

----------


## Jacob Russell

Best collection of canon DSLR.

----------


## ArtGeorge

Was looking for a good camera aswell. 
netent Thnx for the link Jandam! Hope i can give some good advice aswell soon  :Smile:

----------


## amaddeus

Super option, I did not even know it. Thanks, I will know for the future.

----------

